# chartres to orleans



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Any suggestions on where to stay overnight, looked in the Aire book cant see any stop overs on that route, travelling from calais heading south toll free, was looking for a stop after approx 5hrs travelling 
cheers Des


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

If you are going to drive as far as Orleans ,Beaugency and Blois both have aires on the Loire.
Rob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's plenty of aires along the Loire, we've stopped a couple of times at at Beuagency (from Chartres, go via Bonneval, Chateaudun) - free aire by the river - very popular. or across the other side at Lailly en val

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12003

beautiful small village aire (free) with lake and park next door.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

turbodes said:


> Any suggestions on where to stay overnight, looked in the Aire book cant see any stop overs on that route, travelling from calais heading south toll free, was looking for a stop after approx 5hrs travelling
> cheers Des


Go on the N10 south from Chartres to Marboue. It is a good small aire facing the river on Rue du Croc Marbot. When leaving continue south on the N10 and take the D955 from the Chateaudun bypass to Orleans.

Marboue aire


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you can get just south of Orleans there is a lovely little aire at Marcilly-en-Villette....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/marcilly-en-villette--45--campsite.html

Pete


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

+1 for rayc's suggestion of Marboue we used it earlier this year, gets busy though.

Martin


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

rayc said:


> turbodes said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions on where to stay overnight, looked in the Aire book cant see any stop overs on that route, travelling from calais heading south toll free, was looking for a stop after approx 5hrs travelling
> ...


Thanks for that Ray! We have frequently travelled the direct road from Chartres to Orleans - the N154 - and it's a bit of a desert in terms of places to stop over. Generally try to get down to Lamotte-Beuvron, well south of Orleans (a nice extensive aire next to the water, but the fair was obviously there when the streetview car went by):

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ch...t58g_HuhHrO7jRiXg&cbp=12,121.88,,0,11.82&z=16

And on one occasion we stayed on the town square car park when we couldn't get on the aire, after arriving too late one weekend evening:

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ch...4hWXNuX3RDzKltn4rhQ&cbp=12,97.74,,0,4.09&z=17

But will try the aire in Marboue, because it's not quite so far to travel from Calais.

Mike


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We've just stayed at the Beaugency Aire on the Loire. Was perfect. Packed by 5pm but still more arriving and finding a space somehow


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We like the aires at Pont de L'Arche and at Oissel, both are just south of Rouen, very pretty and quiet and are close to the road. 
Bon Voyage!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Wilmannie said:


> We like the aires at Pont de L'Arche and at Oissel, both are just south of Rouen, very pretty and quiet and are close to the road.
> Bon Voyage!


I've always been put off trying these due to the claimed 4 and 2 spaces respectively (according to CampingCar-Infos)?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Morphology said:


> Wilmannie said:
> 
> 
> > We like the aires at Pont de L'Arche and at Oissel, both are just south of Rouen, very pretty and quiet and are close to the road.
> ...


At Oissel, you cn drive down and past the parking bays. There is. gravel car park and some vans ( me included) have used that. Not had any issues, French seem to do it all the time.
Pont De Arch, same. Vans park on the car park if the placements are full, also there is a road back under the bridge that runs along the river. We have parked there during the day, cant see any issues why overnight could not be done, not a busy road. Just be awar you need to turn around and come out same way.

Ref Marboue... There last week and got busy late on. Vans (all French) parked on the car oark and along the road. Didn't seem any issues no one came to complain.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As mentioned, there are no aires that I know of on that stretch between Chartres and Orleans but a new aire has just opened at Saran on the northern fringe of Orleans that looks promising, might try it myself as we are going that way soon....

N47.95093 E01.87315

>Saran Aire<

A liitle tip - The aire at Marboue is a well known transit stop on the North/South route so sometimes it can be jam packed if you arrive too late, if so, there is a nice little parking spot nearby on the D360 towards St Christophe..

N48.113869 E01.33408

>Here<

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is one and we have used it most years  
It is little known and even has a P sign for caravans  
However it does not say Aire.
There are even grotty toilets and a clean(ish) water tap outside.
It is very large and outside a park.
The name of the village is Chevilly and it is on the N20 about 12 km north of Orleans.
Enter Chevilly, do not blink or you will miss it.
In the middle of the village, there is a hotel on the right, immediately before a small pull in with toilets and a small park.
Turn right here, go about 200 metres and right again. The aire is opposite the school.
Previously to this, we overnighted in the small pull in as previously mentioned. We did not know this aire was here until one day we went for a walk.
Very, very quiet, even the French don't seem to know about it :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

As has been said already, the aire at Marboue is well used and gets busy. 

We've stopped overnight 4 times this year at the Marboue aire, twice in the spring and twice Jun/July.
The first 3 times we only just got onto the carpark as the actual aire places were full but strangely enough on the 4 July arriving at 5.00pm there were 2 empty normal parking places facing the field but we chose to go onto the car park as we wanted to leave early on the following day on our way home. 

Try to have an alternative spot ready. (Note to self - Check out Pete's spot)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is an aire in Chateaudun which we have never used and would welcome input from anyone who's used it.

It is Rue des Fouleries, Châteaudun

Here

Using google it looks ok but small as part of the carpark.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> There is an aire in Chateaudun which we have never used and would welcome input from anyone who's used it.
> 
> It is Rue des Fouleries, Châteaudun
> 
> ...


Its quite nice Gillian, but you'll sometimes find yourself parked amongst the cars.
Lovely location below the Chateau and next to the river.
A quick note, If you want water here you'll need a male to male hozelock connector, see....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10375

Pete


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,

You might even make it to vendome on the rn10 loads of places there.


norm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The aire at Bonneval has good reviews on this useful Dutch site:
http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/1561


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

many thanks to you all for your input, heading down on Sunday have an early ferry so hoping to get down near orleans, like the sound of the one pete mentioned just below orleans, if not have plenty now to go for.
Cheers Des


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

turbodes said:


> many thanks to you all for your input, heading down on Sunday have an early ferry so hoping to get down near orleans, like the sound of the one pete mentioned just below orleans, if not have plenty now to go for.
> Cheers Des


We also are heading down on Sunday, from a morning earlyish tunnel crossing. If you see us, give a wave


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Wilmannie said:


> We like the aires at Pont de L'Arche and at Oissel, both are just south of Rouen, very pretty and quiet and are close to the road.
> Bon Voyage!


4 spaces now at Oissel ,but they are marked out for vans of less than 6m and i believe the guy with the yapping dogs who lives facing has a go if you overhang  .


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Grath said:


> turbodes said:
> 
> 
> > many thanks to you all for your input, heading down on Sunday have an early ferry so hoping to get down near orleans, like the sound of the one pete mentioned just below orleans, if not have plenty now to go for.
> ...


 Morning folks,

We are off on sunday too 1.15 ferry Callais,

Seems like all the place at pont dl arche will be full by the time we get there 8)

norm


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

rebbyvid said:


> 4 spaces now at Oissel ,but they are marked out for vans of less than 6m and i believe the guy with the yapping dogs who lives facing has a go if you overhang


Right. Thanks for the info & picture - I'll cross Oissel off my list of aires as we're over 7m with the bikes on the back.

And I could do without the yapping dogs too!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

goldi said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > turbodes said:
> ...


Not by us as we will be in the Orleans area.
Incidentally, we have turned up at Pond de Arche and the aire has been taken over by a fair ground, so have a back up plan!


----------

